# Car Insurance



## rickzski

Does anyone know of a good car insurance company in Abu Dhabi? What is a fair rate to pay for a $50k USD SUV? Do they charge monthly?


----------



## Jynxgirl

It is a percentage of your vehicle. You can search this on the dubai thread and companies that have been recommended to others will pop up. Sorry, my vehicle is company provided and insurance included.


----------



## rickzski

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## cmajewsk

rickzski said:


> Does anyone know of a good car insurance company in Abu Dhabi? What is a fair rate to pay for a $50k USD SUV? Do they charge monthly?


Like most things over here, you pay a year's worth in advance. I think for my SUV it was a total of about 1200AED for the year (pretty cheap). I am with ADNIC (Abu Dhabi National Insurance Co), by the way.


----------



## johnkenn

There was web site i saw sth like online insurance dubai that will provide all information and comparison of car insurance in UAE


----------



## HassanR

Hi, I personally did a lot of research once I got my car in Dubai. Some of the online sites are fine to go through but a friend of mine suggested trying Standard Chartered car insurance. You can get an instant quote within 1 min. 

Standard chartered car insurance is underwritten by AXA; one of the best insurance providers in the market. And if you don’t like that quote, wait until the insurance sales agent to call you back and get more information to tailor the car insurance based on you driving history and provide you with the best insurance quote in the market. Make sure that sales agent are aware of that you have a clean driving record; you will be surprised that you might be able to discount the prices by up to 50%. 

Finally, ask them about the current offers and if they still have a welcome offer; make sure to check if they have any offers running. 

This is my 2nd year using their service and I was able to renew my policy and pay it online so I’m pretty satisfied that I don’t have to wait in queue to meet a pushy sales agent.


----------



## busybee2

rickzski said:


> Does anyone know of a good car insurance company in Abu Dhabi? What is a fair rate to pay for a $50k USD SUV? Do they charge monthly?


4% for cars and 5% for 4x4, you pay the whole year up front you cannot pay monthly its a require to register your car each year, and its done for 13 months.


----------

